

SF Is Actually The New Palo Alto - chiachun
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/24/sf-is-actually-the-new-palo-alto/

======
chiachun
"All of these people rarely, if ever, interact with people outside the tech
world.”

I think we have to interact with people outside the tech world to build really
good products?

